# Today is Angel's Birthday



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Four years ago a Cooper's hawk asttacked my balcony birds. Within a few days I had lost a few birds, among them Angel's mom.
I took in both eggs and one of them hatched hours later. I am not sure if this was Angel or her sibling who passed away a few days later, but today we celebrate both their birthdays.
I had no clue what I was doing, she was my first baby so she is especially dear to me. Also because I feel quilty of causing her splayed legs. She is mated to Tiny, they never had babies. Two years ago I wanted to let them have one baby but they broke the egg a few days before it was supposed to hatch. So, I guess they will never have a baby (Tiny doesn't want to anyways, he breaks every egg).
Many of you know Angel's story as she was sick a couple of times and helped me through it.
We want to thank you all.

Love from Angel


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Angel........what a pretty girl she is. Everyone has thier favorite "color" and mine just happens to be yours......Dark Check Splash. Just about every "pet" I've had was that color. Maybe that's why I'm partial to it? Anyway, hope your mom gives you something VERY special today.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy birthday Angel!!!  What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy birthday sweet Angel. You are a beautiful girl and I know your mama loves you very much.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Angel!!!

Reti, I had forgotten that you started this pigeon rescue business with such a challenge, raising a pigeon from an egg. I would be terrified!

Cynthia


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy birthday Angel, you are beautiful.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a glorious day for precious Angel. Reti, I am just so glad all of this transpired on your balcony. 

Happy Birthday Angel!

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes.
She is very special to us as she was our first rescue. She is also very attached to me too, even though she lives with the other birds and Tiny now, she still flys up to me and wants attention every day.

Cynthia, it was a challenge and I wish I had found this site the day she hatched. She wouldn't have had slpayed legs if I had the great help from this group. Oh well.

Reti


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

How beautiful!! Happy Birthday Angel!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Hatchday, Angel. I know you must be feeling pretty lucky today the
way things turned out for you, many pigeon friends and a human family to watch over you and lend a helping hand when needed.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

A very happy birthday to Angel!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

Happy Hatch Day Angel! 

You are such a sweet pigeon and quite striking to look at. I'm sure Tiny fell head over heals for you. 

Tiny, you better treat her extra special on this her special day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy, Happy Hatchday, Angel! You are one gorgeous pigeon!

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Angel!
You sure are a lucky little pigeon.
Jesse also wishes you a very "Happy Birthday."

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying by to wish you a VERY SPECIAL

*HATCHDAY, ANGEL!!*

MAY YOU HAVE MANY, MANY MORE!!

LOVE, HUGS AND MANY SCRITCHES!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY HATCHDAY ANGEL!!! You're a special girl who deserves to be spoiled and I'm sure your mom does a great job at it


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all very much,
Pete that is a lovely card, Angel says "Thank you".

Reti


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

Lovely~ Happy birthday Angel!


----------

